
Emmanuel Macron’s French language lessons - bill38
https://www.politico.eu/article/do-you-speak-emmanuel-macron-french-language/
======
mytailorisrich
It should be noted that Macron's parents are both medical doctors, one a
professor (i.e. highly educated), studied at one of France's top high school
and then top university, and won a French literature national prize when in
high school.

He's actually similar to Boris Johnson, who studied Classics at Oxford and
likes to drop literary terms and quotations.

That being said "c'est pas bibi" et "fada", mentioned in the article, are
slang (for the former) and dialectal (for the latter) terms that are
ubiquitously known and certainly not 'upper class' or obscure, same for
"poudre de perlimpimpin". "Pognon de dingue" is even vulgar, but something
anyone could say in an informal setting. I would not call any of these
"macronism".

